# Fabricators...



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone out there might be interested in a little project. I have a GT5000 and would like to use it to move my Sea Doo (double) trailer around [on flat/level ground].

I sketched something up that would allow me to use a 2" ball and also have room for a hitch pin for the crap I use all the time (sweeper, cart, etc).

I would like to use the existing bolt holes in the drawbar and bolt something like in the attached drawing to it. This would insure I do not bend the drawbar and would also insure I do not void my extended warranty with Sears...

Does anyone have any interest in attempting to fabricate one of these? If so, lets talk about money for material and your time. I would really like to get something like this and do not have the skills myself to give it a shot (never tried welding... yet).

I appreciate your feedback.

John


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Why not just drill out the 5/8th hole currently on your draw bar to 3/4 so you can put in a 2" ball.

Having read that thread about what people have towed, I'd think that would be a pretty simple solution and that your current set up could probably handle.

I'm no welder, but I can put holes in things.

Good luck.

SnowMower


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i got this at cabellas.. i have not used it yet.. and if i recall, someone said it bent their hitch plate.. so not sure if i would suggest using it for anything too heavy..


<img src=http://a1460.g.akamai.net/f/1460/1339/6h/www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Item/52/09/20/i520920sq01.jpg>


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

snowmower,

i agree, a 3/4" hole is the quickest and easiest solution. however, it will void my warranty (and extended warranty). Also, the key reasons are (1) i want it to be stronger so it does not bend the drawbar, and (2) i want a second hole for the hitch pin for the cart, sweeper, etc. i do not want to have to take the ball on and off... i know, the height of laziness...

john


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

simplejohn,

i had buried this question in another post and you had recommended this 3 way hitch. i almost bought it and then re-read the thread and noticed that someone said it bent their drawbar. i already went that route once with my dyt4000. 

i think that, if possible, the thing i "designed" would be much stronger and would handle the weight... the tongue weight is not that much on the Doo trailer, but the dumpcart full of crushed stone, firewood, etc would also benefit from more beef on the drawbar...

john


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i agree w/you jtd.. id hate to recommend it and have it bend the plate.. sort of the same reason ive not used it.. 

i think leo may have this hitch if i am correct.. 

leolav have you used this or anyone else?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

There was some one who made a ball hitch for a sleeve hitch that may be a good idea for you. With that you can back up to it and raise the sleeve hitch and go. I just don't remember who did it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OK i found out who did it it was Sam here is a picture of his.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=47744>


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

jody, 

i remember seeing it. i dont have plans right now to buy the sleeve hitch and all that ... 

i am guessing the value in having the sleeve hitch is for specific implements (scrapers, etc) which i probably do not need ... (did i just say that?)

john


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

so does the mower deck have to be off to use the sleeve hitch? I assume it uses the same mechanism used to lift/lower the deck...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I use it on my LT1000. It worked in my application, but I did weld a steel plate under my hitch plate for reinforcement. I found that with heavier weights like my mow n vac and boat trailer, the plate tended to lower a little (not bend). I fixed that with the reinforcement. You could probably even bolt reinforcement in place if you don't weld.


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

leolav,

thats something to think about. i would really like to have something almost permanent. 

where in new england are you from? i live in cumberland, rhode island (northeast corner)...

john


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey leo how about your red sox... 
god damnit just when i count them out.. they make me start to believe again... and we all know how that turns out each year...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Brooklyn CT I am about 1/2 hr from your place. I used to work over at AlliedSignal in Pawtucket and went to college at Bryant. I know your area very well.

How bout them Red Sox. I have gone to most of the games on this homestand. I haven't had a voice in over a week from all the hooting and hollering. What a run it has been. The funniest was watching the reactions from the fans to the scoreboard and jumbotron with the 22-0 Yanks-Cleveland game the other night. I have never seen a standing ovation for a scoreboard before!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Guys
Stop by your local U-Haul truck rental store and just buy a 2" ball with 5/8 bolt off the shelf.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Without reinforcement, the ball with the weight will tend to bend the thinner metal. i tried that with mine, bent it, bent it back, reinforced it and remounted the ball, and then got sick of changing the ball out when I wanted to pin my utility trailer. I now have the same setup as SJ and haven't had any issues since.


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

i do not believe that a 2" ball is available with a 5/8" shank... only 3/4" and 1"...

Same deal though - I want to be able to have both available without having to remove the ball...

ahhh, laziness....


----------



## robmints (Sep 7, 2004)

Cut off the shank and tap a 5/8-11 thread in the ball. If you tow something heavy it won't stop.


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

robmints...

not sure i am getting your post. the goal is to have both the hitch and a 5/8 hole for a pin (cart, sweeper, etc). also, as you probably saw from the other posts, there is a concern about the drawbar bending. this is a reality because i had a dyt4000 and towed the 400lb roller and bent the crap out of the drawbar...

something that attached to the existing holes in the drawbar and that is slightly more stronger should do the trick. i also do not want to void the warranty by drilling out the 5/8" pin hole.

john


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

JTD1,
I did something very similar to your drawing, except, instead of putting the hitch pin hole to the side of the ball hole, I made the bent out part longer and centered the ball hole and put my hitch pin hole 1 1/2" farther out still on center. My trailer doesn't catch on the extra length and the longer reach for my hitch pin connection is actually better for backing up, etc. I leave the pin in the cart or sweeper, so it isn't on the tractor to catch in the trailer tongue. I hope this makes sense, as I have no pics. I used 1/4" c/s plate.


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

that sounds perfect. when are you mass producing them? just kidding. do you have a gt5000 (for sizing purposes)? would you (seriously) be interested in making another one?


----------

